# new super rare breed?



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

has anyone heard on the astrex i hear it is a wavy/curly type of rex


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not that new. Here's some history I found.

http://astrexrabbits.com/astrexhistory.html


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

i hav read that website


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 3, 2011)

I know a breeder in our area. I know a few people here are mixing them with lops and a few other things to create Canadian Plush Lops (Wallaby is one, although not up to their hopeful breed standard). I didn't know they were that rare?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm moving this to the rabbitry instead of the introductions area.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

thx


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought the Astrex was just a gene mutation that sometimes occurred in Lionheads that made the mane go all wierd? Never knew these rabbits existed! Can't say I care too much for them though, LOL.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

i think they r super cute they r lik a rex with curly/wavy hair


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 3, 2011)

these bunnies are pretty cute but not new. If you search ro there are threads dating back from 2009. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/search.php?s=&q=astrex


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

where could u find this breed? on one website it said it is really hard to find http://astrexrabbits.com/home.html and another said u can find them any where http://www.rabbitagility.com/?id=133


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't seen these rabbits. But the babies are adorable! Will definitely be looking for these at future shows.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 4, 2011)

*bunnychild wrote: *


> where could u find this breed? on one website it said it is really hard to find http://astrexrabbits.com/home.html and another said u can find them any where http://www.rabbitagility.com/?id=133


I'm not sure how thoroughly you read that second site but it said on the very first page

Please if you want to learn more about these Astrex Rabbits and talk to serious breeders that often do have bunnies and breeder for sale, join us at the Yahoo Groups
​It also had a link to join the group.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

I did try to join the group but I don't have a yahoo account. I will try to read through it again.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

I just joined the group. All the post I have seen on there are saying wanted or my astrex just had kits, but i will keep looking


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

For those that don't know what they look like here are a few pictures







this one looks a little creepy.






:heartsI LOVE this one:hearts






this one is a little hard to see


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 4, 2011)

There are breeders on facebook that is doing plus lops! very cute!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

what is the name i might "like" them


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cute! 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.192869760548.164380.721550548


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 7, 2011)

super cute


----------



## rabbitgeek (Aug 9, 2011)

There is some misinformation about the Astrex rabbits. The name Astrex rabbit is not owned by anybody in the USA because Astrex is the name of an old breed of rabbit from England. You can buy Astrex rabbits if you can find them.

It's a mutation of the Rex coat. A curly Rex coat that appears in litters and is usually culled out by modern breeders.

It is recognized as a variety of the Rex by the British Rabbit Council. Here is the BRC Standard page
http://www.thebrc.org/standards/R7.pdf



I apologize for posting a link to my own website, but it has some pictures of Astrex rabbits from Helga Vierich-Drever's rabbitry in Canada.
http://rabbitgeek.com/astrex.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow beautiful rabbits!!! I am with in reasonable driving distance to Helga's rabbitry! When I finally decied when I am heading that way I shall give her a shout and see if she has any avaliable for adoption! I bet she has an extreamly long waiting list for her buns


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 9, 2011)

As far as I know, Helga is always on the lookout for good homes for her buns! She's actually the one we got Wallaby from, she's a friend of ours 






Their coats really are quite beautiful. Wallaby isn't as curly as most (As some breeders here are trying to create Canadian Plush Lops) but still, extremely soft and such a cool texture.


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow he is a beauty!! I will give her an Email when we have our plans to go to Edmonton, we are either going next week or in September. I love blue any type of animal and with his plush curly fur he is a doll! 
My sister lives in Edmonton and comes and visits 2-3 times a year so there is another option to transport a bun up here


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 9, 2011)

@rabbitgeek: thank you that is super helpful


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 9, 2011)

I want one


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 16, 2011)

this is so sad, posted by nicole; 
It's not right, but it seems a lot of breeders feel this way about them. When I first started posting my happy find (A doe I had threw curly kits in her litters) I was expecting people to say they were cute and congratulate me; instead, I had scathing private emails, was told bluntly to drown them and even in the public forum, people chimed in to exclaim that Astrex were 'disturbing' looking and that they wouldn't be proud to have a curly anything show up in their lines.
Were my eyes opened!

I started asking why people felt so strongly opposed to them; and best I can sum it up, many raise a purebred set of animals and they feel that because ARBA (The American Rabbit Breeders Association) hasn't included them, then they shouldn't exist, simple as that.

But, many felt that way about lionheads when they were being imported a few years back. Some still do. But look at the lionhead population; you can find them at every rabbit show now and they aren't recognized yet either.

And as for the average Joe? I have had 'non rabbit show people' remark at their cuteness and most LIKE the curly coat. Each to their own.


----------

